# North Carolina Triangle Area Meetup/play date



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are a few members that live in the Triangle Area, hope they see this and you all get something worked out.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am in the High Point/Greensboro area, where are you located?


----------



## ellsworthv (May 15, 2014)

GoldenMum said:


> I am in the High Point/Greensboro area, where are you located?


Darn, I am in the Raleigh area


----------

